# 1984 j10 with plow for sale... $4250. bristol RI



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey out there... just taking a chance that maybe somebody here might be looking for one..... I'll give the craigslist link all the info you need is there....... thanks for reading....

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/898806227.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

Might be willing to trade for another suv/ extended / crew cab truck with or without plow... (would prefer with a plow though) Any questions feel free to email or call... Just not past 11 pm it usually wakes my son up....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

sold..........


----------

